# Vet address in Calais please



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi folks. 

Can someone furnish us with the contact details, address, phone number, opening times etc, for a vet in Calais.

Comments would be most welcome.

We will be travelling September 2010 and returning March 2011..ish.

Many thanks

Westkirby01


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't give you the Vets address, but here is a campsite that a lot of people use, and the vet is in the small village.

If you contact them they will arrange it for you.

Camping Saint Louis

Personally I have been using this site for over 25 years now,for both short and long stops

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vet*

Hi

Should you choose to stay overnight at the Camping Chateau du Gandspette, there is a lovely vets within walking distance.

Docteur Jean Paulus 
62910 Eperlecques

Tel 03 21 88 46 00 email [email protected]

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This answers your question,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65376-vets-at-french-channel-ports.html

We always use Mme. Petry 

tony


----------

